# Apple Pie Drink Recipe Alternatives



## hattrick10 (Aug 25, 2010)

Looking for some help with this before Saturday the 30th...

I very much want to try the apple pie recipe I saw posted here a while ago which calls for an entire fifth of 190 proof grain alcohol. Unfortunately here in MI, I dont have access to booze that strong. I do have access to some GREAT fresh MI cider though! I was thinking about trying to make this recipe using a combination of 100 proof vodka and captain morgan spiced rum. Anyone ever make any variation of this drink? I was also thinking brown sugar instead of the white would also be a great addition. Any help intoxicating my guests would be greatly appreciated 

Link to the original recipe:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/95704-hot-apple-pie-drink-shot.html


----------



## Zeltino (Aug 7, 2006)

The only problem I'd see replacing the everclear with vodka would be the initial burn vodka gives - which from the everclears I've tasted, I haven't had. Maybe try replacing it a smaller amount of vodka and some sort of schnapps? Apple Pucker might work. Not 100% sure though.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

My all time favorite apple cider recipe is hot apple cider with ginger brandy and a cinnamon stick, it is an absolutle delicious fall drink!! And we are spoiled in Michigan with top notch fresh cider, YUM!


----------



## discard (May 6, 2010)

You can get away with just 100 proof Captain Morgan's. It adds a vanilla note to the drink. The Everclear that I used was 151 proof, can't get 190 proof in Iowa anymore.


----------



## hattrick10 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I think Im gonna try the 100 proof captain. Any thoughts on the brown sugar? I found a few similar recipes on the web with user comments saying they used 2 cups of brown and 1 cup of white sugar...


----------



## discard (May 6, 2010)

I say go for it, it shouldn't effect the taste that much, probably make it more caramel / molasses like, and smoother.


----------



## hattrick10 (Aug 25, 2010)

discard said:


> I say go for it, it shouldn't effect the taste that much, probably make it more caramel / molasses like, and smoother.



Discard, i just reread your recipe, did you really use (3) 750ml bottles in that batch? I may have to adjust my juice levels and just use 2 bottles, as I think that will be plenty for my party... Then again, if this stuff keeps in the fridge, might not be bad to have some for the upcoming MI winter...


----------



## discard (May 6, 2010)

Yes, I did use (3) 750ml per batch. It is sneaky stuff. My guests LOVE it!!


----------



## Tippy (Oct 7, 2008)

I made this recipe and it was a huge hit at my party. I called it Rotten apple punch. It does make a lot. If you want to substitute the everclear with Captain Morgans Spiced Rum, I am sure it would be just as good. And I think that the vodka would work well too. This is a very sweet punch but it taste's just like apple pie!

Apple Pie Liquor recipe 
6 cansfrozen apple juice concentrate
18 cups water
1 gallon apple cider
750 ml Everclear® alcohol
7 cinnamon sticks
4 cups sugar
4 cups brown sugar

Take all the ingredients excluding the Everclear and combine in a large saucepan. Bring to a boil and simmer for 45 minutes. Remove from heat and allow to cool for 15 minutes. Add the Everclear. Bottle and Enjoy! 

Makes @ 13 liters.


----------

